

This iPhone 4 Exploded - idiotb
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/02/16/this-iphone-4-exploded/

======
LordLandon
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMy2_qNO2Y0>

Non-simulated fire. Pretty scary.

------
icarus_drowning
Probably been discussed here on HN before, but what exactly causes the LiOn
batteries to do this?

